# TEETH FACTOR



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

My rhom's teeth is chipped due to him banging on the glass or attacking feeders. Would they grow back, and how long does it take? I don't have him going toothless forever! He is a big nice fish 6 incher. And I hate to have him disabled for life. Someone please help me out!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

The teeth will grow back but Im not too sure how long it will take.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

PICS PICS PICS.. !! i wanna see a rhom with chipped tooth.. thats something new to me.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> PICS PICS PICS.. !! i wanna see a rhom with chipped tooth.. thats something new to me.


 Hmm, its hard to take a picture of my rhom. I can't get any picture of it, moves around too much. Sorry, just gotta use your imagitionation a lil, hahaha.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

The rhom will heal in time. The tooth just needs time to grow out and be replaced by a new pointy one







.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

this may take a while....get used to the chipped tooth


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah give him time i found out my p's chip there teeth all the time but not to worry


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

This is a bit off topic...but I think you might be interested to know...if you remembered my dead red...when I tried to get a skeleton I found that she only had only 1/2 of the sets...both jaws can be separated into 4 parts...2 parts for the top and 2 for the bottom...and this red only had parts from the top and bottom left hand...the top and bottom right hand weren't there but I did see an entirely new set of teeth are growing...

So..don't worry...it'll grow back...


----------

